# FREE Knitting pattern for Winter Scarf



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Free pattern download for your next winter scarf project.

https://www.yarn.com/media/W1siZiIsIjIwMTYvMDkvMDcvMDYvNTkvMTIvNzU0L0FuZHJhX0FzYXJzX1JpZGdlcy5wZGYiXV0/Andra_Asars_Ridges.pdf?sha=7f65f789a43962ca


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you its beautiful printed it up its my next project.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

This may be the next pattern I use when I find the appropriate green yarn for my cousin's daughters scarf.


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you. I love bias knitting and the results! This one is right at the top of my "to-do" list.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Tku :sm24:


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

thank-you. I was looking for an easy pattern and this one fits the bill


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I like that.... thanks
and I try to keep things in my Ravelry account... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ridges-5


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

This looks like a great choice for Christmas Scarves.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

That's a beauty. Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the link. A nice pattern that could be dressed up or down depending on the yarn you use to knit it with.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful! ....and thanks knit4ES for the Ravelry link????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!! Love the scarf.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Free pattern download for your next winter scarf project.
> 
> https://www.yarn.com/media/W1siZiIsIjIwMTYvMDkvMDcvMDYvNTkvMTIvNzU0L0FuZHJhX0FzYXJzX1JpZGdlcy5wZGYiXV0/Andra_Asars_Ridges.pdf?sha=7f65f789a43962ca


Lovely scarf pattern. I see your location is "West Coast".Is that USA,Australia, Canada or where??Just curious.Plan to start your scarf pattern very soon.


----------



## Holly Troxell (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for pattern!!❤


----------



## NannyDarlene (Jun 27, 2011)

Pattern is wonderful. I might make it a little shorter to wrap around my neck and not hang outside my coat. Thanks again.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks, I think it would be great for a man and also converted to a cowl...


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for the link


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Beautiful scarf....thank you


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

knit4ES said:


> I like that.... thanks
> and I try to keep things in my Ravelry account... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ridges-5


Me too.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I like this scarf. Thanks!


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. It is in my to-do list. I was looking at the instructions and it said to "make 2". Then in the abbreviations it says "Make 2: knit into the back, then front, then back of one stitch. Increases two stitches". This sounds like it would increase three stitches. Am I reading this wrong? Kpers help.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you-- saved it!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's lovely; thank you!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> I like that.... thanks
> and I try to keep things in my Ravelry account... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ridges-5


Thank you for the link!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely! Thanks for the link.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

TNnanaof4 when you knit front then back, it increases 1 st. In this case your are working in an existing st so knit into the front of the st, then increase 2 sts by knitting into the back of the st, then into the front of the st again. Hope this helps.


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

gdhavens said:


> TNnanaof4 when you knit front then back, it increases 1 st. In this case your are working in an existing st so knit into the front of the st, then increase 2 sts by knitting into the back of the st, then into the front of the st again. Hope this helps.


Well Duh, I think I had a 70-year old senior moment or a brain freeze. Not for sure which. Thanks.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for such a wonderful pattern.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. It really is lovely. Just put in my to do list, and not on the bottom either.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks. Interesting pattern. Have downloaded it for later use. Good colour for a man.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very nice scarf, thanks for posting


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you! Can't wait to make it!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you for sharing & also for the link to the pattern.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you, this is great.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The scarf would be beautiful in a soft yellow or teal cashmere, or any other color actually. And yes it would be a great man's scarf as well. I am from Oregon (for whoever asked that).


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The scarf is rather bulky so a finer yarn (size 3-5 needle) would be better than say, a worsted or Aran weight.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks!!! Love the scarf.


I'm in Oregon, Ironically, my sister lives in Byron Bay, AU.A long way from home and I bet she doesn't knit anything in wool. Lucky her.


----------

